# Shoot thru mesh...any problems with fixed vs. mechanical?



## rattlebag200 (Aug 2, 2007)

I just bought and tested a ground blind, I noticed that shooting a fixed blade broadhead vs. a mechanical broadhead had differences in flight. The fixed blade shot just fine, but the mechanical shot off. Anyone else have any problems?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Im not for sure about this but Im pretty sure most shoot-thru mess blinds arent made for the mechanicals


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i think the mesh deploys the blades on most mechanicals.


----------



## glv (May 31, 2007)

I was just talking with someone today about this same topic and I found that if the mechanical has a bladed tip then you are okay. Because you cut through the mesh with the tip.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i shoot my rages through it just fine


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jul 21, 2007)

whats the deal with these mesh blinds I hear about? I have never seen one. Is there somewhere I can see a pic of one?


----------



## rattlebag200 (Aug 2, 2007)

The windows on some ground blinds have shoot through mesh, and its camo to help conceal the hunter inside. Go to Ebay and search ground blinds, I bought one on eby for $65 and it's awesome. It pops up like an umbrella from the inside.


----------

